# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  The Rum Cake Won!

## jeannieb

This isn't exactly Negril related but a few years back another boardie gave me her recipe for Jamaican rum cake. I forget who but THANK YOU! It won Grand Champion at our county fair.

----------


## Ladynegril

Yum-Yum looks tasty,I love rum cake.Once I bought a rum cake at Hi-Lo and I swear I got a buzz  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## marley9808

YUM!
That looks so good....I love rum cake, can't wait to have some....soon come!

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks. I didn't know where to put this thread. I forgot this was over here.

----------


## jeannieb

It was Tawnee who shared the recipe.  :Smile:  Thanks girl!

----------


## Maryann

Congratulations, Jeannie!  Have made that cake myself and it's wonderful (yes, thanks, Tawnee).  Your picture makes my mouth water.

----------


## Tawnee

Wow!!  That's awesome jeannieb!!  That recipe is always a crowd pleaser.

----------


## Lorax2

Will you share the recipe with us ? :-)

----------


## jeannieb

RUM CAKE 

1 cup chopped pecans (or walnuts) *I use pecans. Walnuts have a "funny" flavor. 

1 pkg golden (or yellow) cake mix 

1 small pkg vanilla instant pudding mix 

4 eggs 

1/2 cup cold water 

1/2 cup vegetable oil 

1/2 cup Appleton's rum (or Bacardi Light Amber(gold)) *I used appletons in this cake. When I have enough I use the really good rum, Matusalem but it's $ and hard to find. 

GLAZE: 

1/4 pound butter 

1/4 cup water 

1 cup white sugar 

1/2 cup Appleton's rum 

melt butter,stir in water & sugar, boil 5 min stir constantly.Remove from heat. 

Stir in rum a little @ a time (rum will make it bubble over) 

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Grease & flour a Bundt pan. Sprinkle nuts on the 

bottom of pan and up the sides. 

Mix all cake ingredients together - pour batter over nuts. 

Bake 1 hour. *I baked mine a little less 

Let cake cool. Invert on serving platter, prick holes in the top. 

Drizzle & smooth glaze evenly over the top & sides of cake. Allow cake to 

absorb & keep glazing until gone. *I usually have some left over that the cake won't absorb that I pitch.

----------


## Johio

I'm not allowed to show up on food day at work without this....lol

I'm thinking of trying it with chocolate cake and chocolate pudding and see how it does.

Variations I've tried with moderate success....

Infuse the cake with some glaze using a turkey baster with an infusion needle (I made 50% more glaze when I did this).
Substitute coconut water for the water (both cake and glaze).
Add some lavender florets to the cake mix and to the pecans (1/2 tsp each if I remember correctly).
And of course, using more rum and less water in the cake batter...lol

Like Jeannieb said, be careful when adding the rum to the boiled glaze.  It will bubble up.

----------


## irieworld

mmm I would love a slice of that along with a cup of coffee with rum cream in it. My office is freezing cold today and that would warm me right up.

----------


## Lorax2

Mmmmm...thank you :-)

----------


## Johio

OK, this thread inspired me.  I tried it with chocolate cake and chocolate pudding.  My suggestion...stick with the yellow cake.  The chocolate tends to overpower the rum (believe it or not).  It's OK, but the yellow cake is much better.

----------


## northcoast

When you add the rum to the glaze, you have to remove the pot from the heat source....it will still bubble up some though.  

I think the chocolate version would be nice if you put some Tia Maria in the glaze, in addition to the rum!  That would go great with the chocolate!!

----------


## sbeth

I think I'm going to try this - thanks for posting the recipe.

----------


## sbeth

This is in the oven right now  :Smile:

----------


## sbeth

I made the rum cake for our Jamaica party and it was a hit. Here is a picture: 

Here is the whole spread. Hmmm...maybe I should make a thread for those coconut cupcakes. They were heavenly!

----------


## jeannieb

sbeth, that food looks so wonderful! The cake turned out fabulous!!!

----------


## sbeth

Thanks! It was fun to introduce our friends to a taste of Jamaica (or as close as we could get to it).

----------


## NikkiB

Sbeth that looks amazing! Can i invite myself over for your next Jamaican party???   :Smile:

----------


## sbeth

Of course!

----------


## irie always

That cake looks even better than the Tortuga one I purchased to bring home - which I do mow on every trip - but I'm going to try this recipe and I'm sure it will be even better and I can save myself some money and lugging home all the way from Ja.

----------


## NikkiV

Mmmmmmmm! It looks so good, thanks for sharing the recipe. Perfect timing for me to see this thread. I think I'm going to bring it to a Gasparilla Party. (Tampa Bay pirate invasion, what better than a rum cake?!?!?)

----------

